# Outlook 2007 Constantly Crashes RTFHTML.DLL



## vaximily (Oct 8, 2007)

"The Required file RTFHTML.DLL cannot be found in your path. Install Microsoft Office Outlook Again."

This is the message I recieve as soon as I launch Outlook 2007. It is a brand new installation on a brand new Acer Laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled, this is NOT a beta or trial version of Office, it is a full licensed version of Office 2007 Professional Plus Edition I recieved from the "Ready for a new day" launch event when Office 2007 and Vista were launched at the beginning of this year.

Same symptom when using the Trial version from MS website.

Office version is 12.0.4518.1014

I have installed ALL Windows and Office updates.

Mucho mucho searching online via google and MSDN and TechNet. No avail.

Considering upgrading to my copy of Windows Vista Ultimate Edition to see if that helps.

Any ideas?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello vaximily and welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you have Norton installed on your system?


----------



## vaximily (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, and No.

I do have avast Installed but I disabled it and still had the same problem.

I found on a Google group (forget which one) that this is a common problem on ACER Laptops... so that seems a little strange to me.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829918/en-us


----------

